# X1600 Failed to... Please Help!



## ecsjr (Apr 6, 2008)

MacBook Pro (2.2)
2.33 GHz
2 GB RAM
Windows Vista Ultimate x64
ATI Tool .27 beta 4

Whenever I try to run the program my screen goes black. My mac is still on as my keyboards backlight is still on. But the screen just goes black and I have to hold the power button down to turn it off and re-boot. Please help.

Log File:
2008-04-06 10:08:32	D Successfully connected to driver, version 150
2008-04-06 10:08:32	D Found ATI device: 0x1002 0x0000 bus 1 dev 0
2008-04-06 10:08:32	D   GPU model: M56
2008-04-06 10:08:32	D   fbPhy: 0x80000000, mmrPhy: 0x98300000.
2008-04-06 10:08:32	D   mmapped mmr to 0x270000
2008-04-06 10:08:32	D  RV6xx internal temp chip detection: failed
2008-04-06 10:08:32	D  LM63 temp chip detection: failed (0x0)
2008-04-06 10:08:32	D  F75373 temp chip detection: failed (I2C)
2008-04-06 10:08:32	D  F75363 temp chip detection: failed (I2C)
2008-04-06 10:08:32	D   Temperature monitoring: Not detected
2008-04-06 10:08:32	D Device initialized successfully


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

try and grab some new drivers.


----------



## ecsjr (Apr 6, 2008)

*Updating...*

I am doing so right now... Any idea as to why I am getting this error?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

its a possability its driver curruption...or one of your sensors went bad see if you can try older than what you have and drivers newer than what you have sometimes old ones fix new problems.


----------



## ecsjr (Apr 6, 2008)

Ok after checking for updated driver Device Manager has determined I have the best driver/software installed.

My X1600 driver is dated 10/16/2007... Do you recommend a different one?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 6, 2008)

If I'm honest, I reckon this could be a problem that can't be solved. As you're running Windows on a Mac, that will probably likely to confuse ATITool quite a bit because it's likely Apple uses some 'unusual' hardware, and mobile graphics cards are enough of a problem already. Finding drivers will also be an issue, as they normally come directly from the manufacturer (ie. I have to get my laptop graphics drivers from Dell, ATI doesn't support my GPU directly) and I don't think Apple will offer Windows drivers for your card.


----------



## ecsjr (Apr 6, 2008)

*Apple drivers...*

I actually have the official drivers from apple as they do support this card. It is packaged with the latest edition of Boot Camp 2.0.1... I seen on the ATI webpage that there are no drivers for Vista 64 bit for the mobility x1600 so Im guessing Apple has created this driver themself? But it is an official driver from Apple... Anything else I can do? I have great patience. Not challenging any of your expertise. Just giving you guys the background info. Please and thanks.


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 6, 2008)

Try the Omega Drivers...more information here;

http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=12185


----------



## ecsjr (Apr 6, 2008)

That is interesting... Problem is those are for 32-bit Vista. I am running 64 bit Vista... Is there a difference between a just a display driver or a full on graphics driver? Or are they the same?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 7, 2008)

their the same to my knowledge...i dont install 2 diff drivers.


----------

